# Pastry and Baking Programs in Singapore



## goldsplash (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm looking for a pastry and baking program in Singapore, New Zealand, or Australia.

The programs in Europe are too expensive for me and I realized that those three countries are more reasonably priced. Ideally the program would not run for longer than 4 or 5 months.

Any recommendations you can provide would be greatly aprpeciated. I've looked into Shermay's, and BITC in Singapore but im not 100% confident of either.

I'm a silent partner in a bakery that should be opening within a year, and would like to have somewhat of a background should I need to intervene at any point. Ideally whatever course I take would give me a better understanding of baking and managing a kitchen.

Thanks a lot 

Goldie


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check out Shatec in S'pore


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

GoldSplash:

What is your budget for attending school? Where do you live? Where will the bakery be located?

For example, if you live in the U.S., perhaps it might be better for you to study in the U.S.

If you live in the U.S., consider: *GRCC*, and *Schoolcraft College*.

I checked *Shaw Guides*, and these schools might be worth your consideration:

Singapore:

*At-Sunrice*

New Zealand:

*WelTec*

*Tai Poutini PolyTechnic*

Australia:

*William Angliss Institute*: *Baking*, *Patisserie*

*Chisholm Institute*

*Canberra Institute of Technology*

*TAFE NSW*

I hope that that helps.

Good luck. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## amitoufo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi

THis is one of the Baking Instructor from BITC , my name is Low, i think you could make it happen in BITC , we offer whole range of skill

Let us know

By the way

We have the open house this 10 April 10 to 2 pm

At ours place , hope to see you there

Bye


----------



## lalalala (Dec 7, 2011)

hi,I've heard Sunrice is good too,their course structure seems pretty good too,


----------

